# Hullo :P



## Counterside (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello there people of The Writers Forums!
 I am currently working on a novel myself, the plot has been processing in my mind for a while now. I think the main reason i wanted to write was when i read Harry Potter for the first time when i was twelve. Everything has evolved from there. 
 Through my current obbsession with certain MMO  i have a hard time writing alot of the time but i hope here i can get my creative mind flowing once again, and i hope you guys will be there to read and tell me what ya'll think.


----------



## Randomthought31 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the WF, Counterside. Good luck on your novel. I too am trying to write one. Mine's posted in the Writer's workshop so I can get some critisisms. If you post yours, be sure to tell me so I can read it and give you a bit of critisism too.


----------



## Counterside (Dec 23, 2007)

So far i've only typed out a story, just to get some street cred  lawlz, yeah im looking forward to reading anything you have posted. Please read my story if you dont mind and tell me what you think


----------



## Shinn (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Counterside :razz:

~ Shinn


----------



## Counterside (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Hawke (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Counterside. Nice to meet you. Enjoy!


----------

